# Confusion with ports in FreeBSD 8.0 Release



## dheerajsuthar (Jun 9, 2010)

Hi,
I installed the FreeBSD 8.0 Release from DVD with all binary packages given with it. Then as per Handbook I did FreeBSD-update, and then portsnap fetch,extract and update. However when I tried to install xfce4 from ports it required latest version of png(1.4), and jpeg pakcage
and required me to deinstall/reinstall old one. I did so. But neither the xfce4 could get installed(some configuration file error, I was unable to log). Also the already exiting packages like gnome and links2 fail giving error corresponding libpng.so.* or libjpeg.so* was not present(I think they want old packages.).
Kindly tell me what went wrong here. Should I have updated ports tree or left it alone. Also I learnt about portmanager. Should I have applied it before installing any package from ports. 
Kindly do tell if you need any other information/logs (as I don't know which to attach for this problem.). Thanks in advance


----------



## zyanho (Jun 9, 2010)

dheerajsuthar
  when you just make deinstall and make reinstall an app(like png),it could not remove the old depend required and build the new depend to who require it.pakeage install run the older pack.if you want to install newer one.maybe up your ports to date and use portupgrade is a goog idea(i have no idea with portmanager,but it also another choise).like 
`# portupgrade -rRN xfce4`
then will install xfce4 and what it required pack.


----------



## dheerajsuthar (Jun 9, 2010)

Thanks for that kind and prompt reply zyanho!
I didn't knew about portupgrade(was bit sleepy when reading handbook :r) and will try it.
Just one more doubt so that my all confusion become clear. 
If for e.g. I install a new FreeBSD release 8 with all packages given on DVD. What step should I take immediately after that. Should I do freebsd-update, or fetch new portsnap, or run port upgrade. In other way I now know most of these tools but don't know the sequence in which to apply them. Kindly just give me the sequence in which I should carry out those steps. As a result of these I want update FreeBSD (including all packages and ports.).Just help me on this issue. I will highly thankful.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 9, 2010)

You need to be aware that the base OS and ports are two seperate entities. Freebsd-update and everything in /usr/src/ only cover the base OS.  

Portsnap and other tools are used to update the ports tree (/usr/ports/). Portupgrade and portmaster update the ports themselves. 

The best thing to do is to not install any of the additional packages of the install CD. They're going to be out of date. Install a simple, quick install of FreeBSD. Boot it, make sure it works. Update it using freebsd-update or build world. Update the ports tree. Then proceed to install the ports you need/want.


----------



## dheerajsuthar (Jun 9, 2010)

SirDice said:
			
		

> You need to be aware that the base OS and ports are two seperate entities. Freebsd-update and everything in /usr/src/ only cover the base OS.
> 
> Portsnap and other tools are used to update the ports tree (/usr/ports/). Portupgrade and portmaster update the ports themselves.
> 
> The best thing to do is to not install any of the additional packages of the install CD. They're going to be out of date. Install a simple, quick install of FreeBSD. Boot it, make sure it works. Update it using freebsd-update or build world. Update the ports tree. Then proceed to install the ports you need/want.



Thanks for the exact reply I needed SirDice 
Luckily I did the same. I install base system from DVD but left all pakcages. Update freebsd using freebsd-update. Now updating ports using portsnap fetch. 
However I don't understand what you mean by 'build world'(Is it related to 'csup'. I don't understand how it works but saw it in handbook.).
Still thanks again for your great reply. All confusions are clear now.

----
Also one more doubt. If I update base system and ports and then install something (for e.g.gnome2) using 'pkg_add -r' will it install latest package. Won't it conflict with anything installed later using ports.
Or should I go only using ports.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 9, 2010)

dheerajsuthar said:
			
		

> However I don't understand what you mean by 'build world'(Is it related to 'csup'. I don't understand how it works but saw it in handbook.).


Build world refers to doing a source update. Doing make buildworld, make buildkernel etc.

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/makeworld.html



> Also one more doubt. If I update base system and ports and then install something (for e.g.gnome2) using 'pkg_add -r' will it install latest package.


It depends where your PACKAGESITE is pointing to. By default it will install the -release packages. 



> Won't it conflict with anything installed later using ports.


Yes, it's possible. You will most likely encounter messages like "port x.y needs to be installed but version x.z is already installed". Most of the time you can ignore them, sometimes things will fail because of it.



> Or should I go only using ports.


For best results you should either use ports or use packages, with a preference for ports. Try not to mix ports and packages.


----------



## dheerajsuthar (Jun 9, 2010)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Build world refers to doing a source update. Doing make buildworld, make buildkernel etc.
> 
> http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/makeworld.html
> 
> ...



Thanks again SirDice.
My all queries are solved for now.I too will go ports way. Thanks again.Both FreeBSD and this forum rocks.
---
Moderators kindly mark this thread as solved.


----------

